# Carotid Doppler



## KasiaH (Apr 7, 2009)

One of our mds will be reading the carotid doppler studies that we send our pt for.  My question is what would we code just for the professional component?  I looked at 37215-26 but the ins companies wont allow it.  Any help is really appreciated.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## LLovett (Apr 7, 2009)

Confused. 37215 is a transcatheter stent placement, not a doppler.

Laura, CPC


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 8, 2009)

are you thinking 93880/93882

Duplex scan of extracranial arteries; complete bilateral study   or   limited


----------



## KasiaH (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, 93880 and 93882 is what I was looking for.  Thank you


----------



## Kumaran (Jul 29, 2009)

hi,

 Can we bill the below mentioned cpt codes on same day

     93880,93925,76536

Insurance denied for the cpde 93880 as inclusive proceudre?

Thanks


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Jul 29, 2009)

93880 is a coloumn 2 code for 76536 (Mutually exclusive procedure)

Bill 93880 with modifier 59


Vikas Maheshwari
MBA-HCS, CPC-H


----------

